# Fonseca Habana Seleccion Delicias Cigar Review - Lay them in humi for 1 year



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried one upon receipt of a win off of cbid. This cigar had a nice aroma, but definitely a bit green...needs a year in humi b4 I try the next on...

Read the full review here: Fonseca Habana Seleccion Delicias Cigar Review - Lay them in humi for 1 year


----------

